# Power Query to extract from a folder on SharePoint



## SEANWHYLAND (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello all.

I have a challenge where I am trying to use Power Query to extract tables from files located within a folder in SharePoint. I know how to do this on a folder on the local computer but I am not having any success in trying to find a similar option with a SharePoint folder.

I know that SharePoint is allowing me to do extractions because I am able to link to a single file and extract.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Sean


----------



## Matt Allington (Nov 29, 2016)

I wrote an article on this a couple of years ago.  Consolidate Multiple Excel Files in SharePoint using PowerQuery - Excelerator BI


----------



## SEANWHYLAND (Nov 29, 2016)

Matt Allington said:


> I wrote an article on this a couple of years ago.  Consolidate Multiple Excel Files in SharePoint using PowerQuery - Excelerator BI



Thank you very much for the quick response. I will have to go into your article in detail Matt. I had actually come across it earlier and started reviewing the process with the files I was trying to extract but I think the Power Query had gone through some updates and I was finding that the steps listed did coincide well with my experience.

I will give it another try and a huge thank you!


----------



## vbalearner11 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello Matt,

Thank You for your article I am trying to use that but getting this message "Access to the resource is forbidden Edit credentials" Do you have any idea what i should do.

Thank You!


----------



## Matt Allington (Mar 30, 2018)

Well it sounds like a password issue. You can clear the credentials in the options somewhere. I suggest clearing them and try again. Make sure you select the correct authentication method. It should be the same as SharePoint. So if you don’t login to sharepoint (eg you have sso) then select the appropriate login option. You may need to try a few options to work it out.


----------

